
Apple Pencil Review Written with an Apple Pencil - reimertz
http://s3.amazonaws.com/asymco.pixxa.com/asymco-apple-pencil-review.png
======
donutdan4114
> "Thank you Steve"

I thought Steve Jobs hated the idea of a stylus for iPad, and thought nobody
would ever want that when you could just use a finger..

------
seviuqyelsdnirb
Nice idea but calling it a "review" of the Apple Pencil is stretching it a
bit. More like a paean to the lost art of handwriting

------
nso95
Me reading cursive involves a lot of guessing letters..

